# Looking for House Help



## longmuir (Sep 19, 2009)

I am looking for a full time English speaking domestic helper - can anyone point me in the direction of where to source one? Probably a Filipino would be best. (To live in Voula)


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

You're looking for someone to live in with you? Have you tried Greece Craigslist and putting out an ad?

There are many nationalities that speak English very well, native Greeks as well as foreigners, not just people from the Philippines. My house help is from Ethiopia, and she speaks English very well. She came recommended from my neighbour.


----------



## longmuir (Sep 19, 2009)

Shannon said:


> You're looking for someone to live in with you? Have you tried Greece Craigslist and putting out an ad?
> 
> There are many nationalities that speak English very well, native Greeks as well as foreigners, not just people from the Philippines. My house help is from Ethiopia, and she speaks English very well. She came recommended from my neighbour.



Thanks. Would you mind asking your helper if she knows anyone looking for work.


----------



## yui333 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi

i live in Voula. I'm not sure what you're looking for. If you can tell me what you need, i would be glad to help you


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

I"m sure the above poster can help you more than I, since I live in Dionyssos. Good luck!


----------

